# sleep like state with eyes open



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

Clyde recently has been in a state when we walk into his room where he's laying there with his eyes wide open but when you move or make a noise he doesn't budge. I have to jingle some keys or his door for him to go into a panic cactus ball. He seems to be like hes a sleep. Steady breathing and everything. Sometimes i go into panic thinking hes dead cause hes so still. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Sometimes they'll just stop and stare as thought their brain suddenly froze. Pig once stared at the wall of his cage for about 7 minutes straight, not moving. I don't remember if he responded when I made noise, but it scared the heck outta me. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...aviour/20728-piglet-just-sitting-staring.html


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's hard to know for sure. I've also seen my hedgie kind of stare off into space but he's always sitting up or standing. We have a camera on his cage and it makes me think the feed is frozen when he really is just...staring.

The one thing that maybe makes me a little nervous is that you say your hedgie is laying there. Is he like totally sprawled out? I'm picturing him looking dazed and splayed out but maybe that's not what you meant. If it is that he is sprawled out it could be too warm for him.

Do you have a heat source? What is the temp in his cage and is it steady?

That's really the only thing I can think of. Hopefully others will chime in with thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Juliet seems to do this a lot also. I tend to think that she sleeps with her eyes open, i have never seen her sleeping before with her eyes closed... i will walk into the room and she acts like she is dead asleep, but then after i touch her or make a loud noise she freaks out and puffs up, and does the same things when she is on my lap cuddling.


----------



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

That's exactly what happens with Clyde! But I've seen him sleep with his eyes closed it was just last night he scared the crap out of me doing that... Clyde's temps have been good, in a warm environment but we don'thave a Che lamp or anything. Just a heating pad. He was laying down when that happened that's why I was a little curious too.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

A heating pad is not recommended as a heat source as it does not keep the air warm and that is what you need. 

Do you have thermometer in the cage? Do you know what the exact temp is? 

You should set up either a space heater with a themostat, and have a thermoter in the cage or you should get a CHE set up with thermostat and thermometer in his cage. You have to make sure it stays a steady temp. Also you have a light set up with a tweleve to fourteen hour light cycle?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I have 1 female choco hedgie that sleeps with eyes open haha! Kinda freaky but funny at the same time haha


----------



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes we do have a light source which we turn on and off every 12 hours. Current temp tonight was at 78. I might look into a Che but I'm afraid he'll get too hot then with the temp changes of the room...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh! You plug a CHE into a thermostat, so it automatically turns on and off as-needed. That way even if the room temperature fluctuations, his cage temperature doesn't.


----------



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

As you can tell, I've only read about CHE from here but never really looked into it! The only problem would be i don't know if there is a thermostat in his room... lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You'd have to buy a thermostat for it, something like this - http://www.petco.com/product/108340/Zilla-Temperature-Controllers.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------

